# My dog's behaviour is getting worse!



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

We got Willow 2 1/2 years ago, when she was 6 months old. She is now almost 3. Her behaviour is getting worse. 
She can't go in the car as she barks constantly, it got to the point where we almost crashed the car, cos of her being distracting.
If we walk out to the garden to feed rabbits, get in washing she walks in front of us(so she walks backwards) and barks.
When we hang out washing on line she jumps up really high, barks, mips generally making a lot of noise.
When the postman/ leaflet deliverer comes she runs to the window, and will bark viciously. She knows when the postman is coming as she notices his car at the end of the road and she starts to get all excited.
When she goes out to the toliet she will run to the end of garden and bark all the way down there(at 10pm sometimes later, its not good)
It gets to the point where we wish we had never got her, she is a constant nuisance. 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

What breed is she?
How much exercise does she get?
How much training/mental stimulation does she get?
What are you feeding her?
What do you do when she barks in all the situations you mention in your OP?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

How much training Socialisation have you done?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry im so late in replying.
She is a cross breed, we don't know exactly but Collie cross maybe lurcher.
She gets 1 walk a day(as we can hardly control her for that) but apart from that she never stops moving, she's very active.
We haven't really trained her, and she doesn't get that much mental stimulation from us, as she is just too difficult to teach anything too, she doesn't have an attention span at all.
We feed her a basic dry dog mix in the morning and dog biscuits in the evening.
When she barks we try to calm her by talking to her but she justs totally zones out.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe it is worth joining a class to get some basic training for her, It sounds like she has too much energy and could maybe do with more than 1 walk a day, how long do you walk for and is she on or off lead?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Sorry im so late in replying.
> She is a cross breed, we don't know exactly but Collie cross maybe lurcher.
> She gets 1 walk a day(as we can hardly control her for that) but apart from that she never stops moving, she's very active.
> We haven't really trained her, and she doesn't get that much mental stimulation from us, as she is just too difficult to teach anything too, she doesn't have an attention span at all.
> ...


well thats your problem!

I am going to be very blunt here You have a collie x luncher highly active animal needs LOTS of exercise and stimulation and without that you get other ways for them to churn out that energy in your case is with barking.

Not training her is IMO is the worst thing ever! Collies are very intelligent they are not generally difficult to trin but if they get bored or distracted you have to get their attention back again.

You can't blame the dog i;m sorry to say the dogs behaviour is down to your lack of care, training and exercising.

I'm sorry if this post upsets you but i am just putting across the facts as i see them. I have a greyhound x lurcher and a dalmatian BOTH high energy dogs if you dont put in the effort 110% dont expect the dog to be 100% behaved.

You need to exercise, stimulate, train and stick with it it takes time patients and love and its NOT easy by anymeans you can't give up at all you just have to plow forward reward good ignore bad. if you can't do that then i suggest giving the dog up to someone that can give her what she needs.

Good Luck


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It sounds like you have an under exercised, untrained, under stimulated dog. Shes most likely bored, has pent up energy and frustration, and is trying to find an outlet for it.

Firstly, id suggest far more exercise for her, collies are high energy dogs, and are always on the go. One walk a day wont be sufficient unless is for hours on end, and covers miles and miles. 
Its never too late to start training, classes are a great place to start, plus you get the help and support you need.

Is she food motivated? There are various ways to stimulate your dog with food; Kongs, buster cubes etc. You could also try hiding treats around the house and garden to amuse her.

Dogs arent self entertaining, exercising and training animals. You will only get the desired behaviours out of her, after you put in the hard work.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Poppy09 said:


> Maybe it is worth joining a class to get some basic training for her, It sounds like she has too much energy and could maybe do with more than 1 walk a day, how long do you walk for and is she on or off lead?





candysmum said:


> well thats your problem!
> 
> I am going to be very blunt here You have a collie x luncher highly active animal needs LOTS of exercise and stimulation and without that you get other ways for them to churn out that energy in your case is with barking.
> 
> ...


I might not have put it quite as blunt. but i do agree, with you


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Agree with the posts above!

Can I also suggest you check her diet? if the food is poor quality (such as Bakers, Wagg, Royal Canin etc) it may make her hyper as well..or if you feed her more than she requires...and doggy biscuits may not be the best dinner for a dog, it can be part of training/treats for good behaviour but not really good food on a regular basis as part of her normal diet..
She may be fine with only 1 meal per day and you can use the biscuits to reward training/behaviour.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I understand what your saying but how can we take her for more longer walks when she barks at everyone, we are afraid that one day she will end up biting someone.
She is a very scared dog, we got her from a rescue centre. Before we got her she had already been homed and then returned. We didn't want to return her as she can be a lovely dog. I have no doubt in my mind that if we had returned her, she would have been put down, as they can't just keep having her returned.
Nonnie- she is food motivated but even that won't hold her attention.
Candy's Mum- I wanted advice but all you seem to have offered is critiscism. yes maybe we shouldn't have let her be like this for so long, but if you saw her you would understand, she can't be controlled.
We took her back to the dogs trust to get help, but the advice they gave was obvious stuff that we had tried a million times. Willow is a very highly strung dog, she will not do anything she doesn't want to do.
We cannot take her to training classes as she can't be around other dogs, otherwise we would have.
We have tried everything we can think of, so me coming on here was to try to get much needed advice and i feel i haven't been offered that, only critiscism. 
I have had many dogs in the past and have never seen a dog act like Willow does, there is obviosuly something very wrong with her( from when she was rehomed the first time).
All i can say is, if you had to put up with her all you would have done, is take her back to the dogs trust, and god knows what would have happened to her then.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you cant go to a class maybe get a one to one session with a trainer? Where abouts do you live someone might be able to recommed one, If they observe her in her home environment maybe they could suggest what to try next for you. I certainly think this would help and im sure you and Willow would be much happier. Good Luck with everything


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> I understand what your saying but how can we take her for more longer walks when she barks at everyone, we are afraid that one day she will end up biting someone.
> She is a very scared dog, we got her from a rescue centre. Before we got her she had already been homed and then returned. We didn't want to return her as she can be a lovely dog. I have no doubt in my mind that if we had returned her, she would have been put down, as they can't just keep having her returned.
> Nonnie- she is food motivated but even that won't hold her attention.
> Candy's Mum- I wanted advice but all you seem to have offered is critiscism. yes maybe we shouldn't have let her be like this for so long, but if you saw her you would understand, she can't be controlled.
> ...


i did offer some advice you need to stimulate her and exercise her more

No dog is uncontrollable you just need to stand ground and let the dog you mean what you say. she may be scared my greyhound is a rescue. she was beated black and blue, she has scares she was underweight but now you wouldn't think she was ever in that situation.

you say you have never really tried to train her well that is in most the problem you need to find the problem before you can find a cure!

you have had her from about 6 months still very easy to train at that age may take a little long but its still doable NOW its going to be a lot harder shes set in her ways its still doable but will take a long time to retrain the good.

You can not BLAME the dog. i have seen many dogs get the blame for somethign that if you look through the history youc an trace back to the lack of something in your case it is a lack of training, lack of leadership which may inturn be lack of a bond.

I am not doubting you dont love her or you wouldn't be here and i if you have put up with barking for 2.5 years then well done.

OK from my experience with rescues, scared, dog aggressive, everything.

THey are still trainable may take time and patients A LOT OF IT. collies need a good 2 hours walk twice a day IMO you can use a halti on her at first it will give you more control. if she is barking she is not going to bite she is burning off energy she is stating she is excited and aggressive bark is very low and has a growl too it from what you have said it sounds to me like an excited play with me bark.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Could you set up some activity for her in your garden, maybe a few jumps some weave poles and a tunnel of some description, just to try and work off some of her nervous energy?
I know what living with a hyperactive collie can be like, and if you cannot exercise her properly this must be even worse


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Hate to be the one to say this, and as I have not read through the posts I do not know what others have said! but it sounds very much as though she has little respect for you, see's herself as leader of the pack, and any training she may have had is falling on deaf ears!
Sounds very much as if you may have to go back to basics and start all over again, not as hard as it sounds, and may be worth signing up for a local training class.
regards
DT

not wanting to sound rude - but often it is the trainer who needs training ! (in order to communinate with the dog and make it clear what is expected of them)


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Poppy- thanks for the advice, i did look into this but it was upwards of £100 a visit, my dog is very special to me but we can't afford that. I live in Peterborough, Cambridgshire so if anyone knows of any dog training, that maybe costs a bit less, i would be grateful.
Also Willow always gets walked at the same place, as she can't go in the car, we would love to take her to the counrtyside, the beach but we can't. When we moved we had to drug her just so we could drive to the new house, even that didn't work. I feel she is missing out on so much, in her life, if she could just go in the car i think we would all feel much happier.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

There is no such thing as an untrainable dog, its most likely that you havent found the method that works for her.

Are you able to walk where there are no people? Get a long line and let her burn off that energy. Unless you do, i fear you will be stuck in a viscious circle with her. You need to break the cycle of this behaviour, and i strongly suggest you seek professional advice.

She wont be abnormal, you just need to find a system that works for her. It can take an awful long time, but this is the responsibility that we take on when bringing these animals into our homes. Her "issues" are more than likely the result of poor ownership, socialisation and lack of training. It sounds like you took on a problem dog, and it will take a lot of effort to correct it.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> I understand what your saying but how can we take her for more longer walks when she barks at everyone, we are afraid that one day she will end up biting someone.
> She is a very scared dog, we got her from a rescue centre. Before we got her she had already been homed and then returned. We didn't want to return her as she can be a lovely dog. I have no doubt in my mind that if we had returned her, she would have been put down, as they can't just keep having her returned.
> Nonnie- she is food motivated but even that won't hold her attention.
> Candy's Mum- I wanted advice but all you seem to have offered is critiscism. yes maybe we shouldn't have let her be like this for so long, but if you saw her you would understand, she can't be controlled.
> ...


I've got a springer that's not that good with other dog's i still take him training. His also very strong on the lead!!. His now nearly 2, The less you take them out the harder it make's it. why don't you try treating him like you would a puppy with the training. may be start with 5min's in the morning and again in the evening?. i no it's hard but it will only get worse.try an empty bottle with food in! colly's and lurcher's are working dog's. they need to be stimulated.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

In your situation - and I dont know what you have tried - this is what I would do (after checking the food as I mentioned)

- first thing in the morning take her for a real exercise session - running, cycling, rollerblading whatever you can think of - to get her tired.
- then start the training from scratch - rewarding good behaviour etc - when she barks you could try to say in a firm voice " thank you, enough now!" (she is alerting you to sth but at the end of the day, you, the leader, must decide what to do with it, not her).

What about a muzzle for the car? that may restrict her barking and at the end of the day it maybe worth it if that way you can take her to nice place to have a good run.

I would also suggest using a halter for the walks.

Did you try to keep her occupied with a Kong? what about the Nina Ottorson (dont remember the spelling  puzzles? they are great for mental stimulation.

And maybe some agility classes?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry just seen all the other replies-
Candymum- at 6 months old she was digging the garden up, but it has got progressively worse over time. When we walk her we do use a halti, but she pulls so much she can't even breath, but she doesn't care.
I have never blamed Willow for anything, it is not her fault that she has a lot of issues.
Rona- I have tried weaving poles, tunnels, jumps she just isn't interested. If someone else is in the garden she will be completely distarcted by them.
Double Trouble- She probably doesn't have any respect for us at all, she used to be one of 2 dogs, now shes the only one and gets all the attention.
She is extremely demanding, she will sit and paw at us constantly and she doesn't stop licking us.
Nonnie- There is nowhere we can take her with no-one there, as i said she can't go in the car, so we can't take her to somewhere deserted.
I agree we should have trained her from the start but we also had another dog dying from a severe cancer at the same time. My other dog was the priority at the time, but now its just Willow and for her to have any sort of a life we need to get her sorted.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Oblada- we got her a muzzle but she still barked and got so hot that she got terrible sores all around her mouth. I care about her too much to let her harm herself.
I have tried agility it worked at first but now she's far too distracted.
Thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Poppy- thanks for the advice, i did look into this but it was upwards of £100 a visit, my dog is very special to me but we can't afford that. I live in Peterborough, Cambridgshire so if anyone knows of any dog training, that maybe costs a bit less, i would be grateful.
> Also Willow always gets walked at the same place, as she can't go in the car, we would love to take her to the counrtyside, the beach but we can't. When we moved we had to drug her just so we could drive to the new house, even that didn't work. I feel she is missing out on so much, in her life, if she could just go in the car i think we would all feel much happier.


Not much help but my local one charges £30 per hour...there must be a more affordable option - keep looking


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Heres a list of just some of the trainers in your area...

Directory of Dog Trainers in Cambridgeshire


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Poppy- £30 thats a lot more reasonable.
Nonnie- Thanks for the list, will look and enquire.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure if these are any good?

Puppy and Dog Training in Cambridge and Colchester

CCEG Classes


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

christine c said:


> I've got a springer that's not that good with other dog's i still take him training. His also very strong on the lead!!. His now nearly 2, The less you take them out the harder it make's it. why don't you try treating him like you would a puppy with the training. may be start with 5min's in the morning and again in the evening?. i no it's hard but it will only get worse.try an empty bottle with food in! colly's and lurcher's are working dog's. they need to be stimulated.


Don't no if you missed this or chose to but anyway good luck


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Christine- Sorry i had so many replies in a short space of time, i couldn't keep up with answering them all.
I am looking into training but am worried how Willow will react in a room full of dogs. Maybe i will take her once and see how she is, otherwise i will focus on training her again at home, to try to build her skills again.
Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Christine- Sorry i had so many replies in a short space of time, i couldn't keep up with answering them all.
> I am looking into training but am worried how Willow will react in a room full of dogs. Maybe i will take her once and see how she is, otherwise i will focus on training her again at home, to try to build her skills again.
> Thanks


Think if you explain the situation to the trainer then then they will advise the best way forward. Personally I would say that being in a class with other dogs would be benificial in the long run, albeit hard work initially!
Where are you located in the UK/?
DT
Admit to only have skimmed the thread but I still have a gut feeling of 'back to basics' slowly but surely!
lol
DT


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Ok. Right.



> We haven't really trained her, and she doesn't get that much mental stimulation from us


This is a big problem for her. If she is a collie x lurcher she is very intelligent. This is probably what is causing alot of her mad behaviour -pure bordem and lack of manners/socialisation.



> she doesn't have an attention span at all


She probably does it's just she doesn't know how to redirect it. If she has never been trained she probably doesn't know how to concentrate her attention on you.



> We feed her a basic dry dog mix in the morning and dog biscuits in the evening.


Her diet could well be affecting her behaviour. In my opinion stuff with lots of additives isn't great for dogs generally, especially high energy breeds like collies. I would highly recommend a wet food called naturediet. It has absolutely no additives,flavours, preservatives, colours or anything unnatural... 
All it is, is 60% cooked meat, rice, veg and vitamins and minerals.
Naturediet

When we swapped our collie onto it as a pup the change in his behaviour and calmness was amazing.

Ok. Now lets try and address some of the other issues you described:



> When the postman/ leaflet deliverer comes she *runs to the window, and will bark viciously*. She knows when the postman is coming as she notices his car at the end of the road and she starts to get all excited.


Ok right. I won't say she is being vicious. This is just territorial barking which is a normal behaviour in dogs. However the extent to which she is doing it sounds like it needs to addressed. Is there any way you can put some child stair gates up around the house to prevent her getting to the window and practicing this behaviour. This could also help you with the problem you have with her hyperactivity in the garden. Put her behind a stairgate and leave her with a stuffed kong or something delicious whilst you do your chores or whatever outside.

My next idea is- have you considered crate training her? This would really help her as I think to me she sounds very unsettled. She needs some consistency and routine. I think also for collies what is really important is teaching them to have some chill out or "down time" as I call it. With my collie when he was a puppy, I would tell him to go in his bed and treat and reward him for this and other calm behaviour.



> She gets 1 walk a day(as we can hardly control her for that)


Ok. I am guessing she pulls alot and barks etc... Can I suggest a gentle leader or halti head collar. No doubt she will try to pull it off at first but if you treat her for leaving it you should find that you have more control over her and also in some dogs these headcollars tend to have a calming effect due to the strap above the scruff of the neck (which is where the mother would hold them as puppies?? apparently)
Bring treats on your walks. Really high value ones. Chopped sausage, frankfuter, liver cake, tuna cake, cheese etc. Use this to keep her attention.

Something else I would also advice you to do would be short clicker training sessions each evening with her to give her mental stimulation. Start yourself off with some really high value treats. Shut yourselves in the room in the house where there is fewest distractions. Just click the clicker and give her a treat immediately afterwards. You will teach her to associate the click sound with a treat. You can then teach her some basic commands. 
I advice you to get hold of a book called Dog Tricks by Mary Ray. It teachs you how to clicker train very basic commands up to more complicated tricks.

Ok so just to summarise. 
In the short term definately:
1. Change her diet- I really advice naturediet. All good petshops sell it for about 60p a tub
2. Get yourself a gentle leader or halti and get her used to it. Use it on her walks.
3. With her walks try to go to places where there will be few other dogs. If you know of a quiet field near you, put her on a long line and play ball with her. 
4. Play ball with her in the garden too- create this focus on this ball/or toy- this will help you no end when you come to tackle her problems with other dogs. 
5. Consider crate training her.
6. Buy some kong toys or activity/treat balls. Stuff the kongs with naturediet/cheese, cream cheese and simular stuff to keep her busy and mentally stimulate her.
7. Do short clicker training sessions with her every evening. Just 10 or 15 minutes. You will find the mental stimulation will tire her out
8. Contact a trainer. APDT or APBC trainers are best as they only use positive methods- which is really important witha fearful/nervous dog. 
http://www.apdt.co.uk/ 
http://www.apbc.org.uk/

They are also affordable.

Long term:
1. Once you have contacted a trainer they will be able to offer you some oen to one sessions, make these regular and make a commitment to them. I'd say once a week would be idea. 
2. Gradually desensitize her to other dogs (I won't go into this now but if you would like me to explain this please pm me- or ask your trainer). 
3. Try to socialise her very gradually with new people- but take it steady start off with them at a distance. If at any point she is unsure take it back a stage.
4. Get these books:
Click to Calm: Healing the Aggressive Dog Karen Pryor Clicker Book: Emma Parsons: Amazon.co.uk: Books

The Culture Clash: Amazon.co.uk: Jean Donaldson: Books

5. Work on her heelwork/control on walks so that she can have longer more stimulating walks.

And finally- don't get to hung up with dominance. I don't think your dog sounds dominant she has just simply never been taught what is and isn't acceptable and been stimulated.

I really hope this helps. Please keep us updated


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Think if you explain the situation to the trainer then then they will advise the best way forward. Personally I would say that being in a class with other dogs would be benificial in the long run, albeit hard work initially!
> Where are you located in the UK/?
> DT
> Admit to only have skimmed the thread but I still have a gut feeling of 'back to basics' slowly but surely!
> ...


I said that


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

christine c said:


> I said that


You are in good company then
lol
DT

OK - hands up!!! I admit to not reading the fully thread!
whatya trying do??? get Rona on my back??AGAIN


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Lemmsy- thanks for the advice, there is certainly a lot i should be doing to help Willow. Anything like a halter doesn't work as she will pull so tight she can't breath, but apart from that i will try and follow the advice.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> Lemmsy- thanks for the advice, there is certainly a lot i should be doing to help Willow. Anything like a halter doesn't work as she will pull so tight she can't breath, but apart from that i will try and follow the advice.


Glad I could help. Keep us updated


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Lemmsy- thanks for the advice, there is certainly a lot i should be doing to help Willow. Anything like a halter doesn't work as she will pull so tight she can't breath, but apart from that i will try and follow the advice.


Just a quick thought, My friends have a staffy who pulls like mad on a collar and lead until she chokes herself but on a harness she is much easier to control - not sure if others would recommend trying this too?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Poppy09 said:


> Not sure if these are any good?
> 
> Puppy and Dog Training in Cambridge and Colchester
> 
> CCEG Classes


Thanks but im not near Cambridge and she can't go 5 minutes down the road in the car let alone 40 minutes or more. But you weren't to know, thanks anyway though


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> Christine- Sorry i had so many replies in a short space of time, i couldn't keep up with answering them all.
> I am looking into training but am worried how Willow will react in a room full of dogs. Maybe i will take her once and see how she is, otherwise i will focus on training her again at home, to try to build her skills again.
> Thanks


Hi there,

Just thought I'd give my feelings, if thats ok?

Its sounds to me like you have tried lots of things and are clearly very stressed and tired and dont think anything will work, hence de motivated and at the end of your tether??

Well, my BC is now 5 and the issues he has/have had have been non stop since 8 weeks and he wasnt a rescue!

We've had the barking constant nipping not paying attention to me not listening, constantly hyper etc etc etc....yes it drives you mad, yes you feel like nothings working and nothing will but i assure you it WILL.

I would also like to reiterate what someone else has said...it is the owners not the dogs in most cases that need to stand up and make a change.

Yes we all say oh we've tried this and we've tried that...but really....for how long???? The point of dog training is to help you and your dog become balanced become a partnership and for the dog to know who is in charge and for there own stimulation training and socialisation.

Unfortunately we cannot say "we've tried everything" because unless you've tried for weeks/months on end agility, dog training etc then we havent.

I SO know what you're feeling and going through, please feel free to PM me if you need to chat/let off steam/swap ideas etc, Id love to help if I can, but all I can really stress is, you need to walk her more...remember as frustrated as YOU may feel praise good behaviour, go mad jump up and down they need to know when they do good they REALLY do good!!!....use a halti its AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! but you HAVE you be patient. Yes they'll try to pull it off, rub round your legs etc but you need to stop wait until they stop messing about, then carry on, and keep doing that till they leanr (and she will even if it takes an hour standing in the same place) it will happen

Lots of walks and have some you and willow time....

spend time each day playing with her...scent games, hide and seek games everything keep her brain stimulated that makes all the difference!

Remember, everything we say is simply OUR opinions....end of the day you will do what feels best in your heart.

I wish you all the best and I cant say it enough BE PATIENT BE CALM AND BE POSITIVE dont give up!!

All the best hun


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Poppy09 said:


> Just a quick thought, My friends have a staffy who pulls like mad on a collar and lead until she chokes herself but on a harness she is much easier to control - not sure if others would recommend trying this too?


Tried 2 different types of harnesses, even with that on she can easily pull us over, and im not exactly light!


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Sorry just seen all the other replies-
> Candymum- at 6 months old she was digging the garden up, but it has got progressively worse over time. When we walk her we do use a halti, but she pulls so much she can't even breath, but she doesn't care.
> I have never blamed Willow for anything, it is not her fault that she has a lot of issues.
> Rona- I have tried weaving poles, tunnels, jumps she just isn't interested. If someone else is in the garden she will be completely distarcted by them.
> ...


Hole digging is sign of bordem Both my dogs have and sometimes still do it depending on what exercise they get. when candy was not interesting in walking after her pups she dug a bit more and the pups followed suit my garden has more pot holes than wiltshires roads!

Digging is a sign of borndom and its a way the burn the energy they have.

You could try the Lupi made by the same people as halti it turns the pulling motion into an upward one so she will end up on her back legs. of you can do the turn round and walk the other way when she starts pulling this will take LOADS of time and might mean your walking backwards and forward in front of your house for a few months but they soon get the jist of it.

this is what i am saying she doesn't have any issues. its all down to her energy levels. from what i have read the issue is LACK Of exercise etc etc. I dont mean to be upsetting i am trying to help but until you take note of where the problem is coming from you will never find the cure!

Misty (greyhound) is fine with candy YET she will bark and bounce around at any other dogs big or small i cross the road if i see another dog not for her sake for theirs! its something i dont think she will ever change but i control it. i shorten her lead cross the road and walk (try to) so she can't see but she still barks and then i say walk on misty come on i keep going and she follows and then calms down


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think anyone has suggest this yet? Firstly I would be taking her to the vet for a through check up, she may well be in pain and desperately trying to tell you.

Once a medical reason is discounted one to one training is the first port of call. She will not be tolerated in a group lesson if her behaviour is as bad as you say. Not fair on her, you or the other class members. I can recommend Welcome , he might be holding a seminar in your area so well worth contacting. Jim helped me sort out 2 of my dogs (and I'm a trainer myself and had almost come to the end of my tether!!). He specilises in working breeds and is of the same thinking as me, that most dogs require a 'job' to keep them sane. Doesn't have to be hunting but mental stimulation is key to most dogs peace of mind.

Was it a rescue you got her from or a pound? IF it's a good rescue they will have people on hand who should be able to help and advise you. Don't give up, my bitch Tiz was on death row and I was her final chance, everyone at the rescue said she'd last 2 weeks with me and I'd return her! She'd been through 5 homes the first of which abused her to the point of near death. 7 years on and I now have a beautiful loving dog, she may drive me to distraction at times and is by now means an easy dog to live with but she's healthy happy and most importantly alive.

Your dog really needs you to now take control and give her a reason to be happy cos right now you have one extreamly unhappy, confused dog.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

JSR- im pretty sure its nothing medical, otherwise she would have been in pain all her life, which is quite unlikely. 
Yes i agree she won't be tolerated in a group situation, thats why she has never been to any socialisation.
The only thing i don't agree with is you saying Willow is unhappy, shes not i think she is very happy with getting her own way all the time. I give her a lot of love and attention(im unemployed so im with her all day) But i do agree she is very confused.
Candysmum- trust me we tolerate the hole digging that is nothing compared to everything else she does. Yes she doesn't get lots of walks but as i speak she is bounding around the house, waiting for my mum to get home.
Colliepower- Thanks for the advice i do agree, that it is us as owners who need to make the change.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Poppy09 said:


> Not sure if these are any good?
> 
> Puppy and Dog Training in Cambridge and Colchester
> 
> CCEG Classes


I go to the CCEG ones they are really good and have a behavourist available too. Shame the OP can't get to them


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Lemmsy- thanks for the advice, there is certainly a lot i should be doing to help Willow. Anything like a halter doesn't work as she will pull so tight she can't breath, but apart from that i will try and follow the advice.


Have you tried different types of Halters?
I find it difficult to imagine a dog chocking himself on a K9 brindle for instance...
She really needs more exercise from the start of the day, proper exercise, more than just walking - and then any work you do after will be sooo much easier..
good luck


----------



## susanharber (May 18, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Christine- Sorry i had so many replies in a short space of time, i couldn't keep up with answering them all.
> I am looking into training but am worried how Willow will react in a room full of dogs. Maybe i will take her once and see how she is, otherwise i will focus on training her again at home, to try to build her skills again.
> Thanks


Don't worry about how she will react to the other dogs. The trainers will take over and help you - that is what they are there for. they will show you how to deal with the situation and get the best out of Willow. I definitely think it worth a try. Can you play tug with her? That is a very good way of bonding with her and also getting rid of pent up energy and stress. I am sure you have tried that as you seem to have tried everything but even if she only pays attention for a short time at first keep with it and try to make each tugging session last longer.

Good luck


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

ok here goes barking in the car i would suggest a crate and a cover to go over it (haggis barked constantly at the cars when travelling and it is a nightmare especially on long journeys) we found that if he couldn't see the cars he wouldn't bark and it worked. he only barked then when we slowed down (speed freak)

walking once again haggis used to not only bark at passing cars but try to chase them too. so i would sit with him at a road and every time a car went passed say 'ignore' when he barked or pulled i corrected when he didn't he got hot dog pieces. now only occasionally does he bark at the cars and never pulls towards.

laalie was attacked whilst on a lead and ever since then she barks and goes mental when she sees another dog whilst she is on a lead (off leash she is fine) so working on 'ignore' with her too (she is 4 and can still be taught).

when out try a time where there is few people to begin with (whether early morning or at night) buy a 50ft training lead and let her run but you will still be in control.

hide treats and things in the garden and play hide and seek with her.

more importantly than all that STAY CALM if you are tense and excitable she will be too.

exercise and training are the only ways you will be able to deal with this problem. it may take a long time but it will be worth it in the long run.

try a halti as you will be in controll of her head so that if she turns to bark at some one/thing while your out gently bring her head to a different position and distract. treat and praise when she is being good and hopefully soon she will know what is expected.

wendy


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree with every word of Lemmsy's post (and everyone else who wrote similar).

I highly recommend clicker training. I'm somewhat evangelical about it. Apart from anything else, it knackers them - which is a boon if you're finding physical exercise a problem.

My dog is fairly high energy and when she had her season (she's spayed now) I kept her in for 4 weeks and I was dreading it but we stepped up the games in the garden and I taught her loads of tricks, worked more on her Competitive Obedience exercises etc and TBH she was just as tired as she would have been if I'd been walking her like normal. With clicker training, they're concentrating SO hard (but having so much fun it feels like play to them) that they generally zonk out after a session 

And it's GREAT fun for both of you!!

But do try and get a behaviourist out - most of them will do home visits and TBH there isn't a huge amount of point going to classes unless you can get your dog's attention at home. They'll help you with that.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> JSR- im pretty sure its nothing medical, otherwise she would have been in pain all her life, which is quite unlikely.
> Yes i agree she won't be tolerated in a group situation, thats why she has never been to any socialisation.
> The only thing i don't agree with is you saying Willow is unhappy, shes not i think she is very happy with getting her own way all the time. I give her a lot of love and attention(im unemployed so im with her all day) But i do agree she is very confused.
> Candysmum- trust me we tolerate the hole digging that is nothing compared to everything else she does. Yes she doesn't get lots of walks but as i speak she is bounding around the house, waiting for my mum to get home.
> Colliepower- Thanks for the advice i do agree, that it is us as owners who need to make the change.


Sorry but dogs are not happy getting their own way all of the time in fact in the dog world it is totally the opposite, they need to feel you are in control of them, know exactly where they stand, have clear boundries to be truly happy.

It is clear to me, that she is bored mentally and has too much energy, as she is not exercised enough, before you can start any training you need to get her calm take her out for long walks somewhere remote so no other dogs to begin with, mental stimulation at home, and then start the basic training.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I think i agree with everyone elses advice so far but that really isnt very helpfull to you!! I would agree that busying her mind would help with these issues. Throw her a filled buster cube or activity ball to chase round the garden when you go out with her. 
As soon as she is quiet when you sort the washing or walk down the garden, give her a tasty treat(use ham or cheese, tiny pieces is all it takes) Teach her to sit (if she doesn't already), this can be helpfull in lots of situations when you need to calm her. Also when she barks what do you do? If you shout at her she will think you are making the noise to join in with her and will just up the noise as you will be reinforcing the fact that she is right!! You must completely ignore her, i know this is hard but believe me it works, IGNORE HER BARKING MAKE NO EYE CONTACT THEN THE SECOND SHE IS QUIET, REWARD WITH A TREAT AND LOTS OF ATTENTION. It really does work, my dog used to bark in the car, when i was shouting he barked more, so i took some advice from a friend who is a dog behaviouist he said ignore completely, say nothing but when he is quiet praise him up (vernally obviously as he was in the boot!!) and it really did work, it took a couple of weeks of going in the car daily but it did stop. He is a lab/collie/shepherd mix!! Typical of collie types!! 
Good luck anyway, i know it's hard work but think of all the good things she brings to your house and persist with these issues, it really will be worth it in the end!!. X X


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> JSR- im pretty sure its nothing medical, otherwise she would have been in pain all her life, which is quite unlikely.
> Yes i agree she won't be tolerated in a group situation, thats why she has never been to any socialisation.
> The only thing i don't agree with is you saying Willow is unhappy, shes not i think she is very happy with getting her own way all the time. I give her a lot of love and attention(im unemployed so im with her all day) But i do agree she is very confused.
> Candysmum- trust me we tolerate the hole digging that is nothing compared to everything else she does. Yes she doesn't get lots of walks but as i speak she is bounding around the house, waiting for my mum to get home.
> Colliepower- Thanks for the advice i do agree, that it is us as owners who need to make the change.


She very easily could be in pain all her life, she may have a problem with her brain, her blood or her joints. There is absolutely no way of you assessing her physical condition just because she's always been that way doesn't been it's right? And Yes she is unhappy, love and cuddles mean absolutely nothing to a dog, she requires exercise, mental stimulation and leadership. If she's confused she's unhappy, she requires a leader not someone that showers her with love. I'm pretty sure the lack of exercise is the main problem behind her behaviour, I find it hard to understand not exercising any dogs let alone a high energy breed such as her. She's bored beyond reason and I can't blame her. YOU need to get yourself sorted out and if as you say you are home all day there is absolutely no reason why you can't get this girl stable and happy.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Sorry but dogs are not happy getting their own way all of the time in fact in the dog world it is totally the opposite, they need to feel you are in control of them, know exactly where they stand, have clear boundries to be truly happy.


Great advice!

You have made the mistake many people make when they get a rescue dog. You have given to much love and affection and not taken on the leadship role. This has led to the dog taking on this role and resulting in the behaviour you have described. You have further made this worse by not draining energy via walks. I know you have had a lot of feedback, but it is important that you realise the mistakes you have made, so that you can correct it.

It will take you longer because the dog has developed bad behaviour, but with the correct attitude, and consistancy you will get there.

There have been many good suggestions on here, but bottom line is ..... When you decide that you are the boss your dog will start to take his position at the bottom of the pack. The rest will follow....

Don't be too hard on yourself, I did exactly the same thing with my first 2 greek rescue dogs. I showered them with affection and wanted to make up for the terrible life they had had. It caused me many problems and still does.

You must up the exercise, no matter how difficult the dog can be.!

When are the rescue centres going to start teaching owners that too much affection is wrong and they need to establish leadership from day 1?

Good luck x :smile5:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Thanks but im not near Cambridge and she can't go 5 minutes down the road in the car let alone 40 minutes or more. But you weren't to know, thanks anyway though


Ime sorry if i sound a little harsh i really dont mean to be, but there is a lot of negativity coming through with some of the things you say, and if this is how you have thought in the earlier days when things wer'nt as extreme with willow some of her behaviour could have come from you, sorry again please dont be offended, but one of the things she CANT go 5 mins down the road, do you mean YOU cant because you cant stand the way she behaves, it stands out to me very clear that when willow has displayed the wrong behaviour in the past you have just closed the doors on it rather than dealt with it and naturally it has just escalated, i think you need to start being a little more positive in the way you think. Only 1 walk a day i think thats because 1 walk a day is as much as YOU can stand as its difficult with her well you should be taking her more the experiences and training cannot be found and done in the home she and you need to be out there as much as possible, training in the home is good but thats in my opinion over and above the training done out on a walk.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Oblada said:


> Have you tried different types of Halters?
> I find it difficult to imagine a dog chocking himself on a K9 brindle for instance...
> She really needs more exercise from the start of the day, proper exercise, more than just walking - and then any work you do after will be sooo much easier..
> good luck


Good point. I don't think she she choke herself if it is fitted properly. The trainer at our club has adapted his own type of headcollar so that there is a nose strap and a collar combined meaning that if somehow the dog slips the nose strap they are still attached by the collar. 
You can create this effect yourself by attaching your lead to both the headcollar and the dog's standard collar


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I definitely agree that you need to up the exercise and if you are home all day you really have no excuse. If you're that worried about her biting people then muzzle her and use a long line.

You say that you are getting criticism but TBH you are getting lots of good advice and to a lot of it, and you seem to be making excuse after excuse 

Not to be harsh, but if you aren't willing to get a behaviourist in and make some changes, then the dog would probably be better off going back to the rescue centre and subsequently to a more suitable and knowledgeable home.

She sounds very bright and is probably very trainable - you've got loads of time to devote to her.... get to it!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Poppy09 said:


> Just a quick thought, My friends have a staffy who pulls like mad on a collar and lead until she chokes herself but on a harness she is much easier to control - not sure if others would recommend trying this too?


 Good point. I guess it depends on the individual. The thing is though harnesses don't work for some as they are holding the dogs chest and essentially the strongest part of it's body which in some dogs aids pulling.

There is one harness that my friend had success with, I think it's made by Mikki and it's called the non-pull harness or training harness or something simular.

I still prefer headcollars though- especially for reactive dogs


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> Good point. I guess it depends on the individual. The thing is though harnesses don't work for some as they are holding the dogs chest and essentially the strongest part of it's body which in some dogs aids pulling.
> 
> There is one harness that my friend had success with, I think it's made by Mikki and it's called the non-pull harness or training harness or something simular.
> 
> I still prefer headcollars though- especially for reactive dogs


A friend of mine tried the Halti harness with great effect - it has two lines attached I think so basically if a dog pulls one way, you then take hold of the other line - in effect the dog cannot balance when he pulls.

It worked very well for her very strong GSD X Collie but that said, Lemmsy is right - some dogs find it even easier to pull in a harness which is why of course they use them on sled dogs. Worth a try though...


----------



## 0400772 (Apr 1, 2009)

im no expert but i have a similar problem with my dogs attention focus.

You say bout walking as there is no where to go which is the same as me. Is there a farmers field nearby. Speak to him, he may let you use the field for training. This way she will get off lead. Run about like a crazy thing then tire her self out and its easier to train that way too!

Just a suggestion x


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

HI there, you had a lot of really good advise and I can understand how frustrating you must feel... in fact probably so does willow!

If you are concerned about meeting in a training class have a look a this link, somebody just suggested it to me and I find dogs sometimes make the best dogs teachers

Dog Communication.....because mutts need manners!

It's in Surrey so might not be too bad and held at weekends, I haven't tried, but you need to speak to them before hand so they would be able to advise whether is something that might help you.

One thing I find it helps with my dog is hiding things, he is going through a funny time after he got bitten and turned a bit defensive, he is also a rescue and came with issues and fears. When a dog I am not sure about approaches I take a stick or his ball and throw it far in the undergrowth and tell him to go find it, he can spend ages searching! It keeps him from paying attention to things I don't want him to focus on. It might be a game you can try in your garden, (I also do it indoors, but don't hide things in places she can cause damages) it will stimulate her mind.

The other thing is when I took ray to puppy classes (the ones advised by lemmsy), they used water pistols when one of the dogs turned too vocal, you have to do it in a way she doesn't see you so she doesn't associate the nuisance with you but just with the barking, I never needed it once, but it worked beautifully in class at the time, one of the trainer assistant would wait until the dog wasn't facing them (make sure you hide the pistol!!!), and squirted the water at the back of their head. It puzzles the dog and makes it forget what they were barking at in the first place (or so it worked there).

Good Luck


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Colliepoodle- i am not making excuse after excuse, Willow is a very difficult dog. I don't know how you can say she would be better at the rescue centre? she loves us and we love her more than anything. Would i have really come on here to get help and struggled for over 2 years for her, if i didn't think the situation could be sorted out.
Im not the sort of person to give up easily especially not on a dog, as they do have feelings. Putting her back in a rescue centre again is not an option so don't even mention it.
Dodigna- I have tried the water thing, and as i have said it is not suitable for her to go to classes, i will be doing training at home.
haeveymolly- Your not understanding what im saying, she can't go in the car and she almost causes us to crash it. I am not willing to out our lives and other peoples in danger.
JSR- We take her to the vet's regularly so surely they would have pointed out anyhting that was wrong with her? I do have other things to do in the day apart from training the dog, she is a priority but not my only priority.
Anyway today i have done some agility training with her, just small jumps. I also did sit and stay with her. She really enjoyed it and thrives with the attention. I then played ball with her. The problem is i can't play for hours and hours with her, so after i do the training how do i get her to calm down?


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Colliepoodle- i am not making excuse after excuse, Willow is a very difficult dog. I don't know how you can say she would be better at the rescue centre? she loves us and we love her more than anything. Would i have really come on here to get help and struggled for over 2 years for her, if i didn't think the situation could be sorted out.
> Im not the sort of person to give up easily especially not on a dog, as they do have feelings. Putting her back in a rescue centre again is not an option so don't even mention it.
> Dodigna- I have tried the water thing, and as i have said it is not suitable for her to go to classes, i will be doing training at home.
> haeveymolly- Your not understanding what im saying, she can't go in the car and she almost causes us to crash it. I am not willing to out our lives and other peoples in danger.
> ...


Have you tried crating her in the car if she jumps about?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry I have to agree with Colliepoodle you do seem to have an excuse or reason for everything. I work full time, help run a rescue , own a horse and have 5 dogs of my own (3 of which are not easy dogs) but I still find time to walk them twice a day for an hour each time. (And I live alone so have no partner to help out). One of my dogs needs constant supervision as she is slightly aggressive, 2 of them require MASSIVE amounts of exercise due to their breeding and character and the other 2 are old boys who need watching incase they get too tired or bowled over by the other dogs. So I'm finding it very hard to understand why you can't find the time or inclination to train and walk your 1 dog?

How can your dog cause a danger in your car? Can you not crate her? Harness to the safety strap? It just appears to all be too much trouble and easier to blame her breeding and the fact she's a rescue!!! ALL my animals are rescue, as are many of the dogs on here so it's not an excuse, you are to blame for her behaviour and unless you stop trying to justify why you've made no progress with her and actually read through some of the very good advise you've recieved on this thread then I don't see the point of everyone going round in circles trying to help you. 

Did you ask your vet to check her mental state? Did you ask your vet's advise on her behaviour? It's all very well going for your yearly vaccinations, petting your dog on the head once or twice a day and saying you are a kind and loving owner but without the proper and right training and most importantly EXERCISE you are not.


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi
I've been following your thread and really feel for you, it must be very challenging!
Have you thought about trying Rescue Remedy in her water? Sorry, you've probably tried loads of things.
I have no real advise but wanted to wish you lots of luck with the extra training and I hope you make progress soon, and good on you for not giving up on her x


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Sorry im so late in replying.
> She is a cross breed, we don't know exactly but Collie cross maybe lurcher.
> She gets 1 walk a day(as we can hardly control her for that) but apart from that she never stops moving, she's very active.
> We haven't really trained her, and she doesn't get that much mental stimulation from us, as she is just too difficult to teach anything too, she doesn't have an attention span at all.
> ...


You are getting very deffensive now but you have actually stated here that she gets 1 walk a day and is very active so she needs more than 1 walk a day,you say you hav'nt trained her so she is confused/ not stimulated. I dont think there was anything origially anything wrong with her much to start with she just has'nt had the correct upbringing for her breed and needs. I know it sounded harsh when the member said about rehoming her but its clear she needs to be with someone that will give her lots of what she needs and less of what she demands.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Hi again, 
You mentioned you don't think that you would be able to drive her to a trainer. 
I know that most APDT trainers do homevisits so that wouldn't be an issue. 
What area are you in? Some people might be able to advise a trainer. Search the APDT site i posted a link to, they have a list of local trainers per county/area in the UK


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

> The other thing is when I took ray to puppy classes (the ones advised by lemmsy), they used water pistols when one of the dogs turned too vocal


Was this an APBC or an APDT trainer. 
I don't think APDT use this kind of punishment.- the most they would do is "withdrawal of attention" or timeout.

I have been to APBC classes where they used water pistols on dogs that barked at other dogs- don't agree with it myself as if they are barking at other dogs it is likely to be a confidence issue- therefore spraying the dog is just going to make the it worse by making more negative associations.

For the record if Willow were my dog, I would go for an APDT trainer. If you let us know roughly where you are in the country, I could find the list of the local APDT trainers.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't come on here to get slated, i came to get advice so my dog can have a happy life. Some people have given great advice which im grateful for others seem intent on guilt tripping me. I know we should have trained her when she was younger, i do realise that but i can't turn the clock back. 
Its now and the future that im bothered about. I have started basic training on my own to at least get some control over her.
I don't know what more to say when people would rather i took the easy option and got her rehomed. I won't do that, its not fair on her.
I wish i had never asked advice on here as people constantly testing your ability of dog ownership really wares me down. Im not an idiot i know its our fault, she is how she is but im trying to put that right. 
Kim- i have tried rescue remedy before for various things(fireworks etc.) it calmed her a bit but not all that much unfortunately, thanks for the positive comments and i will keep trying.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Hi again, 
I just skimmed through the thread and noticed you were in Peterborough. 
Give this lady a ring, she will be sure to help you:



> Pam Mackinnon OCN 00191
> 
> Address: 14 Swan Court, Forder Way, Cygnet Park, Hampton, Peterborough, Cambs, PE7 8GX
> 
> ...


or this one:



> Shelley Heading OCN 00308
> 
> Address: Laurel House, Thorney ****, Thorney, Peterborough, Cambs, PE6 0RG
> 
> ...


These are both APDT trainers. 
Some more local ones here:

Local Dog Trainers in Cambridgeshire UK

Hope that helps and best of luck


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Crate her in the car - no crashing because she cant get it, cant jump around your car. Put a blanket over it so she cant see aswell

To me i agree it seems you are making excuses, I think most training mnethods work better fo used for long periods and your consitant. If you've done everything that everyone has said it couldnt have been done for very long as you've only had her 2.5yrs. 

She needs more then your giving her, collies can get agressive if they dont have the situlation they need and i understand your worried about i would be aswell. Try all types of muzzle put vasaline on it or her skin around it to protect it. 
Also try a canney collar they are meant to be brilliant, I personally would use a harness as i find they make the dog pull even more (Mine goes pulling nuts which one on lol!) 

Everyone has tried to help, dont see it as an attack which i know can be hard as its know how its said. 

This place has been ,mega mega helpful for me and ive learnt soooo much, But you have to realise alot of these people know what they talking about and tend to only really care about the dog's welfare and not the persons it doesnt mean they are nasty tey just care about the animal


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> Hi again,
> I just skimmed through the thread and noticed you were in Peterborough.
> Give this lady a ring, she will be sure to help you:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, don't think i saw those when i looked before. Will try and get some money sorted out as Willow will definitely need home visits.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> Thanks for that, don't think i saw those when i looked before. Will try and get some money sorted out as Willow will definitely need home visits.


No problem. Best of luck and keep us updated on your progress. Chin up


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> I didn't come on here to get slated, i came to get advice so my dog can have a happy life. Some people have given great advice which im grateful for others seem intent on guilt tripping me. I know we should have trained her when she was younger, i do realise that but i can't turn the clock back.
> Its now and the future that im bothered about. I have started basic training on my own to at least get some control over her.
> I don't know what more to say when people would rather i took the easy option and got her rehomed. I won't do that, its not fair on her.
> I wish i had never asked advice on here as people constantly testing your ability of dog ownership really wares me down. Im not an idiot i know its our fault, she is how she is but im trying to put that right.
> Kim- i have tried rescue remedy before for various things(fireworks etc.) it calmed her a bit but not all that much unfortunately, thanks for the positive comments and i will keep trying.


Hold on, if you have took it that some of us have slated you, well sorry you feel that way, but you have done right to come on here and all of us have helped you in different ways.
You have to see it as we see it you are now saying that you need help to give her a happy life, but you actually before coming on here thought she was happy, you obviously thought it was ok to take her on 1 walk a day, ok not to train her or you would have done things differently for the last 2 years so overcome the guilt trips and take it that all the "slating" as you wrongly see it has actually helped you, has actually helped you to see the bigger picture of bringing up a large active intelligent breed. and heed what has been said.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Crate her in the car - no crashing because she cant get it, cant jump around your car. Put a blanket over it so she cant see aswell
> 
> To me i agree it seems you are making excuses, I think most training mnethods work better fo used for long periods and your consitant. If you've done everything that everyone has said it couldnt have been done for very long as you've only had her 2.5yrs.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I know people are trying to help but sometimes it comes across like they are being rude and not understanding my situation.
People treat me like i don't have a clue about dogs but i have had lots of dogs(all rescues) and have never come across a dog such as Willow. All i can say is if you saw her you would realise how difficult she is(im not blaming her of her breed like people think).
You suggested trying different types of muzzle(cue another excuse!) i simply can't afford to buy lots of different things on the off chance that they will work.
I have started simple training at home with her, and i will build this up to more advanced stuff.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

haeveymolly said:


> Hold on, if you have took it that some of us have slated you, well sorry you feel that way, but you have done right to come on here and all of us have helped you in different ways.
> You have to see it as we see it you are now saying that you need help to give her a happy life, but you actually before coming on here thought she was happy, you obviously thought it was ok to take her on 1 walk a day, ok not to train her or you would have done things differently for the last 2 years so overcome the guilt trips and take it that all the "slating" as you wrongly see it has actually helped you, has actually helped you to see the bigger picture of bringing up a large active intelligent breed. a heed what has been said.


Oh so its your fault not the dogs, don't blame the dog, you ,you, you. Thats not slating me? 
Regardless of what you think Willow IS happy, she doesn't go in the car BUT she does get walks, we DO play with her. 
I thank you all for helping me but telling me over and over that its all my fault doesn't give me the will to carry on.
In the 2 years since getting her she has developed more issues, instead of the simple digging the garden, her problems are now much more advanced. This is why i need the help.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

It sound's like you making a good start with the training. Give yourself a pat on the back for trying keep us up to date if i can do it anyone can


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Try ebay even if its second hand you might get a bargin, which one did you try before? We had a basket one for our agressive mastiff x gsd and it was really good allowed her to breathe, drink, smell e.t.c 

Try not to get down about it, she'll pick up on you feeling fed up about it. 

Home i think is the best place to start. I dont think going to a class if your going to be worried constantly about how shes going to react will help you or her. Hopefully the links there will get you a home visit one that isnt to much money good luck


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Hi,
> I know people are trying to help but sometimes it comes across like they are being rude and not understanding my situation.
> People treat me like i don't have a clue about dogs but i have had lots of dogs(all rescues) and have never come across a dog such as Willow. All i can say is if you saw her you would realise how difficult she is(im not blaming her of her breed like people think).
> You suggested trying different types of muzzle(cue another excuse!) i simply can't afford to buy lots of different things on the off chance that they will work.
> I have started simple training at home with her, and i will build this up to more advanced stuff.


With all respect you obviously don't have much of a clue otherwise it wouldn't have taken 2 years before you realised Willow's unhappiness was getting out of hand?

I stick to the old adage 'there is no such thing as a bad dog...just a bad owner'.. I don't call myself a 'dog trainer' I'm a dog OWNER trainer.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Oh so its your fault not the dogs, don't blame the dog, you ,you, you. Thats not slating me?
> Regardless of what you think Willow IS happy, she doesn't go in the car BUT she does get walks, we DO play with her.
> I thank you all for helping me but telling me over and over that its all my fault doesn't give me the will to carry on.
> In the 2 years since getting her she has developed more issues, instead of the simple digging the garden, her problems are now much more advanced. This is why i need the help.


Whatever you do dont lose the will if you are determined and you sound more determined than you sounded in your opening post, we have done the trick we've made you dig your heels in and say ile show them *******S  so who was thinking they wished they hadnt come on here you stubborn person so we have helped you (from another stubborn person) good luck to you both


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I rescued a king charles x pug from a home where she was kept outside from 12 weeks old till when I got her at 5 months. The people had a very expensive house so should'nt have got her really as she wee;d herself in excitement on their welsh slate kitchen floor. They also fed her dried food all the time to stop her pooing. When I got her we went through hell with her bowels trying to get her used to normal dog foods. Well then the eratic behaviour started. She screams when we take her for a walk, barks at everything, barks out the garden and listens for noises to bark at. I have realised now that she is so glad to be in a loving home that she is protecting us from any potential danger. Your dog is guarding its home and as for when you go out the garden with washing he is asking for attention thats all saying look at me, play with me and forget that washing thing for a minute


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Try ebay even if its second hand you might get a bargin, which one did you try before? We had a basket one for our agressive mastiff x gsd and it was really good allowed her to breathe, drink, smell e.t.c
> 
> Try not to get down about it, she'll pick up on you feeling fed up about it.
> 
> Home i think is the best place to start. I dont think going to a class if your going to be worried constantly about how shes going to react will help you or her. Hopefully the links there will get you a home visit one that isnt to much money good luck


Hadn't thought of trying Ebay. The one we had was a material type one that was recommended to control barking.Would she still be able to bark with the basket one? I obviously want her to be able to breathe and drink.

Christine- Thanks for your encouragement, Willow really seemed to enjoy me taking control. Will be sure to keep you updated.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> I rescued a king charles x pug from a home where she was kept outside from 12 weeks old till when I got her at 5 months. The people had a very expensive house so should'nt have got her really as she wee;d herself in excitement on their welsh slate kitchen floor. They also fed her dried food all the time to stop her pooing. When I got her we went through hell with her bowels trying to get her used to normal dog foods. Well then the eratic behaviour started. She screams when we take her for a walk, barks at everything, barks out the garden and listens for noises to bark at. I have realised now that she is so glad to be in a loving home that she is protecting us from any potential danger. Your dog is guarding its home and as for when you go out the garden with washing he is asking for attention thats all saying look at me, play with me and forget that washing thing for a minute


Thats it, she is guarding the home and when she is on a walk she is guarding us. My dog also listens to noises to bark at, she has such sensitive hearing that when a hot air balloon flew over the house she even barked at that. And that was god knows how far away in the sky!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> I rescued a king charles x pug from a home where she was kept outside from 12 weeks old till when I got her at 5 months. The people had a very expensive house so should'nt have got her really as she wee;d herself in excitement on their welsh slate kitchen floor. They also fed her dried food all the time to stop her pooing. When I got her we went through hell with her bowels trying to get her used to normal dog foods. Well then the eratic behaviour started. She screams when we take her for a walk, barks at everything, barks out the garden and listens for noises to bark at. I have realised now that she is so glad to be in a loving home that she is protecting us from any potential danger. Your dog is guarding its home and as for when you go out the garden with washing he is asking for attention thats all saying look at me, play with me and forget that washing thing for a minute


My dog's are fed dry food and also two are kenelled if you look in my album your'll see they are healthy happy dog's!! there's no reason to rescue a dog just because it lives in a kennel.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

You could try going back to basics with her and introducing a crate for her in the house, feed her in it and put her favourite bed in it, this would help to calm her when you have played with her and she is a little hyper you could put her in her cosy crate to calm down and learn that the game is over now. We have done that with all of our dogs as we have children and they sometimes get the dogs very excited so we put them in their crates with a chew to calm down after play time!! Also you may then be able to use the crate to VERY SLOWLY try to reintroduce her to the car, just put the crate in the car, put her in for a second with out running the engine, and as soon as she is quiet get her out and give her a treat, do this daily until she gets in relaxed and quiet, then turn on the engine for a few seconds, again when she is quiet turn off the engine and get her out......carry this on and gradually build up to going for a little ride(even if it's only out of your drive for a start!!), maybe the crate being used this way will build up her confidence in the car. It doesnt matter if this takes months at least you may eventually get her back into the car which will open up a lot more options for getting to trainers or going to different places for excersice??!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah they can but not aswell because it limits the space they can open thier mouths, It makes them do like a slightly muffled bark if you know what i mean?! 

Yeah ebay are really good for pet things i got a brand new collar (large size aswell) for £2.50 delivered Bargin!


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

There is a lot of ground you need to cover and I simply don't think you will be able to get all the help you need from a forum.

And you do most definitely need help  so that you can provide training, exercise, focus, motivation, structure, rules, and boundaries for your dog. With so much to do you must appreciate that both you and your dog will be better served with some 1-2-1 in home training and advice.

I can recommend a very good qualified trainer/behaviourist in Peterborough, called Karen Wild:

Dog Puppy Training Karen Wild Pawprint - Home

She will help


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi again, have you ever heard of ttouch? 
It's supposed to help to calm dogs and overcome fears, like cars, vets, etc.. It is also advised for very boisterous dogs to get them relaxed. It is something you can try and learn and practice yourself so it shouldn't cost a bomb...

There are key spots on their body that induce calm, also have you ever tried DAP Diffusers? You can find them online under £20, read about it and see what you think.

Regarding the car somebody advised a crate, so she might be noisy, but she certainly won't be jumping out. I come across barking dogs in cars all the time and the owners just get on with it. If you can't put up with noise fair enough, but maybe you need to calm down and relax and then she might follow, she senses your stress. You are obviously not very confident to drive with noise, but plenty of people have screming babies in cars, they don't give it up for that. With a crate in the boot or flatten the back seats if you have a small car. 

If you had looked at the link I sent you before dismissing it as any "class" you would have understood the difference! They assess each dog individually beforehand and then decide whether to muzzle the extremely aggressive cases for the first few sessions. Willow prob wouldn't even be such case, she just needs to be rebalanced. If she had difficulty keeping focus on human commands then you need to try alternative teaching methods.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> Thats it, she is guarding the home and when she is on a walk she is guarding us. My dog also listens to noises to bark at, she has such sensitive hearing that when a hot air balloon flew over the house she even barked at that. And that was god knows how far away in the sky!


Hiya,
There may be more two it than that in my opinion. 
Very often with dogs that are undersocialised and nervous as a result they will show guarding behaviour a) because it is their way of dealing with the situation and they don't know how else to do so b)because they have not been taught that isn't an accepted behaviour. c) this individual dog happens to be understimulated and bored- she has made up her own activity to pass the time.

With regards to the barking on walks at other dogs. I wouldn't say she is guarding, this behaviour is more probably due to her lack of socialisation and that fact that you not know what negative experiences she may have had before her being put into rescue and then coming to you. Another factor is that she is onlead- therefore she cannot escape from the thing that is worrying her. Now I am in no way suggesting that you let her off the lead at all because for the time being at least you need to have full control of her on walks but I just thought those factors are worth bearing in mind.

She doesn't sounds like a dominant dog so don't get too boiled down with dominance. She just sounds like a dog that has never had any real training or discipline and who is undersocialised.

Another thing I had thought about is have you heard of these tablets called Serene-UM? Now I have never used them before but apparently they are a natural herbal remedy to


> calm and pacify hyperactivity, aggressiveness, nervousness and general anxiety. Recommended for travel sickness, fireworks and thunderstorms. No side effects.


Serene UM Calming Food Supplement only £13.79 - at www.canineconces.co.uk
I think you can also buy them in smaller packs and cheaper at most pet shops 

Perhaps worth a try at least to begin with and see what you think of them?

Best of luck with the trainer and please let us know how you get on 
Hope this helped


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

I agree with Dodigna I use Touch Calming on my dog. She can get very hyperactive at times when playing, or at the vets, or when we have visitors and i place my hands on certain parts of her body and tell her to relax. Your calm and relaxed feelings are passed onto the dog and they relax. 
It is unbievable how many people shout and yell at their dogs and then don't understand why they do not respond, any amount of excitement in your voice will excite them and so they will ignore your instruction.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Pamela said:


> I agree with Dodigna I use Touch Calming on my dog. She can get very hyperactive at times when playing, or at the vets, or when we have visitors and i place my hands on certain parts of her body and tell her to relax. Your calm and relaxed feelings are passed onto the dog and they relax.
> It is unbievable how many people shout and yell at their dogs and then don't understand why they do not respond, any amount of excitement in your voice will excite them and so they will ignore your instruction.


That's soooo true


----------



## 0400772 (Apr 1, 2009)

I was thinking bout this last night.

When it rains does less people walk their dog? my area becomes deserted. so i gear up wellies etc and take the dog out. i kno that no one is about and can let him of lead. use up energy.

Can you try that? after a while willow will become used to off lead and coming back. cuz she will have no energy to fight it (if you get what i mean)

little training things cn make a huge difference.
get her to sit while you feed her. etc. all basic commands.

please keep us posted with your progress. if your willing to put the time and effort willow could be anamaxzing dog. (Better than she already is) xxxx


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I will mention the herbal stuff to my Mum and see what she says. Willow loves to be touched so TTouch would be great for her, sometimes i give her a little massage to calm her down anyway and she enjoys that. I have tried the diffusers before but they had no effect.
We have a bit of a new problem today, while i was answering the door to the postman, Will pushed passed me and got out of the house. She ran after the postman and was jumping up at him and barking. Luckily she didn't hurt him, so i grabbed Will and apologized but i was worried that she might attack him. She is not vicious and has never nipped let alone bitten anyone but she hates the postman and i thought today could be the day. Obviously i should have controlled her better but she really shuvved me to get past.
Anyway on a better note, we did some more agility in the garden. She really enjoyed it and again thrived.


----------



## 0400772 (Apr 1, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> she hates the postman


Is is the actual postman she hates or the uniform of a postman (i,e person or job?)

My mate did a puppy class and she taught puppies to not be afraid of things so for example there was this one who hated motobikers. She got a helmet and put it on and bingo the dog went beserck. She took it off and lay it on the floor. Once the dog had a sniff etc she put it back on . did this a couple of times and once the dog realised he wasnt in danger he stopped. This may work for you?


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I will mention the herbal stuff to my Mum and see what she says. Willow loves to be touched so TTouch would be great for her, sometimes i give her a little massage to calm her down anyway and she enjoys that. I have tried the diffusers before but they had no effect.
> We have a bit of a new problem today, while i was answering the door to the postman, Will pushed passed me and got out of the house. She ran after the postman and was jumping up at him and barking. Luckily she didn't hurt him, so i grabbed Will and apologized but i was worried that she might attack him. She is not vicious and has never nipped let alone bitten anyone but she hates the postman and i thought today could be the day. Obviously i should have controlled her better but she really shuvved me to get past.
> Anyway on a better note, we did some more agility in the garden. She really enjoyed it and again thrived.


That's really good. shame about the posty:yikes: you seem more relaxed as well must be doing you both good


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Christine-Im much more relaxed when i get positive suggestions. 
And its any postmen she hates, it can't be the uniform and our posties here don't wear uniforms they just wear there own clothes. She just generally dislikes people coming to the house.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Christine-Im much more relaxed when i get positive suggestions.
> And its any postmen she hates, it can't be the uniform and our posties here don't wear uniforms they just wear there own clothes. She just generally dislikes people coming to the house.


my dog's bark when some one come's to the door, Must admit it doesn't worry me


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

My dog doesn't bark like normal dogs, i can't really explain it but it really is deafening. She will also lunge forward and act like she will bite(even though she won't) Also i bet your dogs don't stand at the window, waiting for the postman! and watch them park there car, get out the bags, walk along the road and start barking before they even get to the house! We have got broken blinds cause Willow sticks her head behind them, so she can see if the postie is coming.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> My dog doesn't bark like normal dogs, i can't really explain it but it really is deafening. She will also lunge forward and act like she will bite(even though she won't) Also i bet your dogs don't stand at the window, waiting for the postman! and watch them park there car, get out the bags, walk along the road and start barking before they even get to the house! We have got broken blinds cause Willow sticks her head behind them, so she can see if the postie is coming.


she's a madam isn't she? no mine only give a couple of bark's:thumbsup:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Madam would be putting it lightly, if i didn't absolutely adore Willow she would have been returned long ago! I see past her behaviour, and see her good points(like she is very loving, caring and protective). 
Most of the time she actually froths at the mouth, jumping up in the garden(i swear one of these days she will impale herself, as she doesn't look where she's jumping.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Madam would be putting it lightly, if i didn't absolutely adore Willow she would have been returned long ago! I see past her behaviour, and see her good points(like she is very loving, caring and protective).
> Most of the time she actually froths at the mouth, jumping up in the garden(i swear one of these days she will impale herself, as she doesn't look where she's jumping.


she'll calm down one day


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

We keep saying when your 2 willow you will get better, now its when your 3 willow you will get better! There's always hope! I can actually still imagine her being like this when she's an old lady, she'll be like 11 or something and she'll still be jumping up at us. Perish the thought


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> We keep saying when your 2 willow you will get better, now its when your 3 willow you will get better! There's always hope! I can actually still imagine her being like this when she's an old lady, she'll be like 11 or something and she'll still be jumping up at us. Perish the thought


At least your smiling now! We say that about ben


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Can I just say that "protective" is not a good trait in a dog in most instances as more than merely lovingly protective dogs are actually dominant and territorial if they have not been given enough boundaries and discipline.
Sounds to me like Willow thinks she is very much in charge and therefore she is in need of more leadership on your part...

I personally dont think you have such a big case on your hand - if you start by giving her more exercise and discipline you should see the improvements relatively soon I would say... hopefully you will get a much happier and relaxed dog 
Keep being positive and you will get there 

added - the frothing at the mouth could be a sign of stress/high excitement - the result of not enough exercise and discipline (with her being in charge which is not a role most dogs will thrive in)

Did you find a way to get her out more, give her more exercise effectively?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I find it highly shocking that you think her chasing the post man is amusing. Guess it won't be quiet so funny when he refuses to deliver your mail anymore or turns up with the police on your doorstep. Your dog doesn't have to bite for her to have a destruction order place on her you know?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

JSR said:


> I find it highly shocking that you think her chasing the post man is amusing. Guess it won't be quiet so funny when he refuses to deliver your mail anymore or turns up with the police on your doorstep. Your dog doesn't have to bite for her to have a destruction order place on her you know?


When did i say it was amusing????? I really don't think it is at all.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, Just wondered if you had made any contact with trainers yet? Wondered how you had got on x


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Poppy- i have decided to train her up a bit at home first(just the basics), so shes at least a little bit controllable. Then i will contact a trainer and see what they suggest.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> My dog doesn't bark like normal dogs, i can't really explain it but it really is deafening. She will also lunge forward and act like she will bite(even though she won't) *Also i bet your dogs don't stand at the window, waiting for the postman! and watch them park there car, get out the bags, walk along the road and start barking before they even get to the house! We have got broken blinds cause Willow sticks her head behind them, so she can see if the postie is coming.*
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you find it all very entertaining how she is behaving.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Get over yourself you don't know everything about a dog you have never met. The bit you pointed out wasn't the specific event that happened today.
Stop picking fights, its seems thats all you want to do. Have you ever heard 'if you have nothing good to say, don't say anything at all' that certainly should apply to you.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Get over yourself you don't know everything about a dog you have never met. The bit you pointed out wasn't the specific event that happened today.
> Stop picking fights, its seems thats all you want to do. Have you ever heard 'if you have nothing good to say, don't say anything at all' that certainly should apply to you.


I don't need to meet the dog to know it's got MAJOR problems and the child that is handling it is adding too it. You come on a forum asking for advise and then throw a strop when it's not what you want to hear. I spend my days sorting out problem dogs like yours because of the ignorant people that get their hands on them first. You have been given advise to get a PROFESSIONAL trainer and what do you do? Ignore it and 'do it yourself' well good luck love cos you are going to need it.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> 'if you have nothing good to say, don't say anything at all' that certainly should apply to you.


If we all followed that rule in internet forums I am afraid it would be quite dull 

Can I ask again if you have found a way to get Willow more proper exercise (running etc) as really I am sure you would be able to see the difference quite quickly with simply more exercise and discipline!

xx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> We have a bit of a new problem today, while i was answering the door to the postman, Will pushed passed me and got out of the house. She ran after the postman and was jumping up at him and barking. Luckily she didn't hurt him, so i grabbed Will and apologized but i was worried that she might attack him. She is not vicious and has never nipped let alone bitten anyone but she hates the postman and i thought today could be the day. Obviously i should have controlled her better but she really shuvved me to get past.


I find this quite worrying,as JSR has pointed out your dog doesn't have to bite to have a death warrent placed on her head.
She was obvously out of control in a public place,she could also be danger to herself and possibly cause a serious accident.

I have read through this thread and honestly can't believe that your not going to seek the advice of a proffessonal trainer behavourist,Why is that ?


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I haven't ignored the advice but have listened to 'get back to basics, home is the best place to start'. I can't take everyones different advice and use it all.
Im actually not a child! and its my whole family that help with the dog, mostly my mum.
Yes she is getting more exercise, but its very early days so no differences in her yet. It is only the 2nd day.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I find this quite worrying,as JSR has pointed out your dog doesn't have to bite to have a death warrent placed on her head.
> She was obvously out of control in a public place,she could also be danger to herself and possibly cause a serious accident.
> 
> I have read through this thread and honestly can't believe that your not going to seek the advice of a proffessonal trainer behavourist,Why is that ?


If you had read through the thread then you would know why. Lack of money as these trainers aren't cheap. Getting her to classes. Home visits would be needed and are even more expensive. 
This is the first time she has ever been out of control, i was home on my own so handling her was difficult. She had ran upstairs so i thought she would stay there but instead she shuvved past me and ran outside.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Barking at the postman is so, so common... not always to the degree that your dog barks but think about it from a dog's point of view.

A stranger approaches the house. The dog barks. The stranger goes away. Dog thinks "Oho! I saw him off! I barked and scared him away!"

The dog doesn't realise he was going to go away whether he barked or not...

Same with thunder.

You really need a behaviourist. Sorry, I know that's not what you want to hear but I really can't see you solving all these issues without help.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> If you had read through the thread then you would know why. Lack of money as these trainers aren't cheap. Getting her to classes. Home visits would be needed and are even more expensive.
> This is the first time she has ever been out of control, i was home on my own so handling her was difficult. She had ran upstairs so i thought she would stay there but instead she shuvved past me and ran outside.


Money is part and parcel of dog ownership,dogs are not cheap to own.
Is she Insured ?
If she is ask your vet for a referral,it should be covered on your insurance.

I am sorry to say this but unless you get help from a trainer who knows what they are doing this is a disaster waiting to happen.
Have you thought about changing her diet,this was prevously mentioned as usually basic foods are rubbish and can add to behavioural issues.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

sallyanne said:


> Have you thought about changing her diet,this was prevously mentioned as usually basic foods are rubbish and can add to behavioural issues.


Yes it has already been mentioned thanx Sally 

I agree - check with the insurance for behaviourists!

I would say good quality food (and not too much of it) + 2 hours of exercise per day + mental stimulation and discipline at home would be a good way to start of and hopefully you could also add the advice of a behaviourist!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Hi again, 
Just a quick tip for the postie issue. 
If you put a stairgate up so that she physically cannot reach the front door this would help (you may be able to get one of these on your local freecycle or ebay quite cheaply). As they say prevention is often better than a cure! Especially in the short term. 
Then teach her an "in your bed" command, so that when the doorbell or whatever rings you can stop her barking and take her to her bed and insist on her staying there. Maybe leave her with a stuffed kong. The message being that it is your job to check out who is coming in to the house. Not hers!!

Just thought I'd say well done for getting going on the exercise and agility in the garden.:thumbsup: Have you considered clicker training (not sure if I mentioned it before- this will knacker her out).

Can I also suggest three things that you definately do asap as I really do think this would make an enormous difference to her hyperactivity:

1. *Change her diet!* (I would say to Naturediet- it has absolutely nothing but natural ingredients in it and trust me you will notice the difference from what she was fed before hand) 
Naturediet
You can buy it in pretty much every pet shop for about 60p a tub. 
2.* Continue with the exercise and agility* :thumbsup:
3. Do some *clicker training* with her- every evening (or once a day- whatever)

And finally, I know you said finances are preventing a trainer for the moment but I would contact one now anyway (the two I suggested previous would be fab) as very often they may allow you to pay later or in small installments. Also if she is insured this might cover the cost. 
Or they may be able to give you some advice over the phone for the short term. The reason I say this is although we will be able to give you advice we cannot see the behaviour first hand and I think you need to get some hands on help with her.

Best of luck and keep us updated :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Whilst looking the other day I saw Dog Training from Bark Busters Dog Behaviour Experts. Dog Obedience Trainers UK give it a go it looked great - I have a 9 week old Beagle and can't wait for teh day we can take him out - we have let him out in the garden for 1 hour tonight and played with a ball he loved it and now he is sleeping - we did a 10 minute training session and he is starting to learn quick - try the clicker training it is working very well for us. We purchased a training book and following that we have managed to fill teh gaps until Buster has had jabs and can attend the puppy training classes. Good luck - I have felt very emotional this week thinking I cannnot provide the life Buster wants but with a little attention, tiring him out and short training sessions I am sure you will make some progress. Don't give up they are so worth the effort.


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Whilst looking the other day I saw Dog Training from Bark Busters Dog Behaviour Experts. Dog Obedience Trainers UK give it a go it looked great - I have a 9 week old Beagle and can't wait for teh day we can take him out - we have let him out in the garden for 1 hour tonight and played with a ball he loved it and now he is sleeping - we did a 10 minute training session and he is starting to learn quick - try the clicker training it is working very well for us. We purchased a training book and following that we have managed to fill teh gaps until Buster has had jabs and can attend the puppy training classes. Good luck - I have felt very emotional this week thinking I cannnot provide the life Buster wants but with a little attention, tiring him out and short training sessions I am sure you will make some progress. Don't give up they are so worth the effort.


DO NOT TOUCH BARKBUSTERS WITH A BARGE POLE!!!

You don't even have to have EVER had a dog to start a Barkbusters franchise. You need no proper qualifications. All you need is enough money to buy the franchise.

I've no doubt that some of their franchisees have some experience of dogs but personally I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Been there done that, DONT TOUCH BARKBUSTERS!!!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

We used to have a stair gate at our old house, it sort of worked then. We have given it away to family with young children. It was only one that fitted in between 2 walls, and im pretty sure if Willow wanted to get through it she could push right through. Maybe it was just the one we had but it wasn't steady. Its a good idea though, thanks.
I have tried clicker training in the past but never perservered with it, might try it again. As i said before in the past we had a very elderly sick dog, so our time went to her rather than Willow. But now its just Will i can start these things again.
Colliepoodle- i do realise a behaviourist would be best, cos i am not experienced in everything but im not out to tackle everything at once. Im taking it slowly and starting from basics and building up.
At the weekend i will look into changing her diet as well, not sure how my Mum will react but will try talking to her and see what she says.
Thanks again for the advice everyone. I haven't done Willows training today yet as its just been far too hot but later when it cools down i will do some with her.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> We used to have a stair gate at our old house, it sort of worked then. We have given it away to family with young children. It was only one that fitted in between 2 walls, and im pretty sure if Willow wanted to get through it she could push right through. Maybe it was just the one we had but it wasn't steady. Its a good idea though, thanks.
> I have tried clicker training in the past but never perservered with it, might try it again. As i said before in the past we had a very elderly sick dog, so our time went to her rather than Willow. But now its just Will i can start these things again.
> Colliepoodle- i do realise a behaviourist would be best, cos i am not experienced in everything but im not out to tackle everything at once. Im taking it slowly and starting from basics and building up.
> At the weekend i will look into changing her diet as well, not sure how my Mum will react but will try talking to her and see what she says.
> Thanks again for the advice everyone. I haven't done Willows training today yet as its just been far too hot but later when it cools down i will do some with her.


well done you:thumbup:. I don't do much with mine when it's hot. i wait till the evening won't be long before your on here telling us what to do:thumbup:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I kept to it and did some agility with her this evening. Over the next couple of days i'm going to do some higher jumps, weaving poles, recall etc.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> I kept to it and did some agility with her this evening. Over the next couple of days i'm going to do some higher jumps, weaving poles, recall etc.


Thats brilliant and i bet you both enjoyed it:thumbup:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes we did both enjoy it, i think it is definitely the best option to start from scratch and build up her confidence and mine.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

CreativeLC said:


> I kept to it and did some agility with her this evening. Over the next couple of days i'm going to do some higher jumps, weaving poles, recall etc.


Take a look on agilitynet. There are instructions on there that'll help you make some basic jumps. Start her off on low ones and then build up the height. 
Sounds like she'd be fab at agility.You could maybe join a club- that would be a good way for her to channel her energy once you got the basics sorted


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I will take a look at the website you mentioned. I had never thought of looking on the web for ideas. I might join a club in the future but at the moment it would be too much of a distraction for her, i think.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Yes we did both enjoy it, i think it is definitely the best option to start from scratch and build up her confidence and mine.


Definetly the right way to start, back to basics then you both know where your starting from and you have a clear idea what she can do and where to go on to. I made the mistake once training one of mine years ago couldnt get it right and someone said its because he hasnt got the hang of (whatever it was i cant remember now) so he wont be anble to, its a bit like building a house without the foundations, anyway you know all that so good luck and keep in touch let us know how you go on even the little things that sound insignificant, are all great milestones however small.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Whilst looking the other day I saw Dog Training from Bark Busters Dog Behaviour Experts. Dog Obedience Trainers UK give it a go it looked great
> We have a life time membership with Bark Busters for our Sharpei.When we lost our old girl our sharpei changed over night and became aggressive(he bit my son)we took our sharpei to our vet who recommended Bark Busters.Janet was a life saver she explained our sharpei was greiving and showed us how to deal with him.She has been worth every penny she has spent hours and hours with us and is only ever a phone call away and we have the best sharpei ever.
> Bark Busters has def worked for us.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Buster's Mummy said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst looking the other day I saw Dog Training from Bark Busters Dog Behaviour Experts. Dog Obedience Trainers UK give it a go it looked great
> ...


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

lemmsy said:


> Take a look on agilitynet. There are instructions on there that'll help you make some basic jumps. Start her off on low ones and then build up the height.
> Sounds like she'd be fab at agility.You could maybe join a club- that would be a good way for her to channel her energy once you got the basics sorted


i agree it will also help with dog/dog socialisation

wendy


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> animallover111 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure there are people that have had positive experiences with barkbusters but really they are very few and far between, as the ammount of good behaviourists/trainers barkbusters have are very few and far between.
> ...


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> haeveymolly said:
> 
> 
> > i guess what work for some doesnt work for others and vice versa.
> ...


----------

